

Ask HN: Could you be my co-founder? - captaincrunch

Hello everyone!  You've probably seen all of my questions regarding my startup that I want to get off the ground.<p>Anyhow I have come to realize that my web design and marketing abilities are not my strong point, so what I am offering is an opening to one talented person who has the following qualities:<p>- strong design and marketing abilities
- driven to succeed
- past success in a startup
- has equity to invest in marketing materials as I have and will dedicate all my time and resources to the continued development of the project.
- smart and outgoing<p>to apply for 20% ownership send me your resume, examples of sites you have designed as well as any other information you think will help me with my decision.<p>Send All inquiries to mikecurry74 at gmail dot com.<p>Forgive any grammar as I am on my iPhone :)
-
======
grep
Why only 20%? If its just starting, why not 50/50?

~~~
AmberShah
I agree that I think you need traction, or to talk about what progress that
has been made to really give away only 20% equity.

I do wonder if you're just looking for a free/cheap web designer or really
looking for a partner. This poster is giving away free web design, maybe start
with that:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1410503>

------
stiggz
You really can't find a web designer who can't wait until the you're making
money to be paid? Hell, I'll do it- for sure. There's so much software out
there to build web sites, most designers have knocked prices down to around
$500 for a 30 page / 500 product e-commerce site right now. With full proper
design & templating. If you can't find a deal like that in the states,
contract it up here to Canada- no such thing as a border when it comes to
designing web sites.

